# 10 lbs of cheese in the smoker.



## link (Apr 7, 2018)

Gotta take advantage of the cold temps in Mi before it warms up. So I have 2lbs each of Monterey Jack, Mozzarella, and Colby Jack and 4lbs of Sharp Cheddar. 

Using Red Wine Apple pellets with my A-Maze-N tube smoker in the ceramic grill/smoker.

I will go two hours with this batch.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 7, 2018)

looks like a fantastic start. Good luck - have fun.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Apr 7, 2018)

Let me know how the Mont. Jack. comes out. I'm going to do some tomorrow. Both regular. And Jalapeno jack. Interested in your smoke time.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 7, 2018)

Woo-Hoo! Love smoked cheese!
Careful you don't melt it.
I'm doing Salmon later.


----------



## link (Apr 7, 2018)

Here is the finished results. It smoked for 2 hours. This is the amount of time/smoke I have found my wife and I like. 
Left to right:  Mozzarella, Monterey Jack, Sharp Cheddar and Colby Jack. 






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Steve H, I like the Monterey Jack a lot. I am surr it will come out great for you.


----------



## link (Apr 7, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Woo-Hoo! Love smoked cheese!
> Careful you don't melt it.
> I'm doing Salmon later.



Too cold to melt it here, the high was 34° today. 
I have smoked many things (food related) but I have not smoked Salmon. I plan on doing so.
Link


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 7, 2018)

link said:


> Too cold to melt it here, the high was 34° today.
> I have smoked many things (food related) but I have not smoked Salmon. I plan on doing so.
> Link



Well have I got a lead for you! ;)
I've been smoking one sort or another of fish for ~50 years. But Bear Carver has it down to a very tasty science.
I highly recommend his recipe.
Bear's Step by Steps
Bear's Final Salmon Recipe

I'm doing a bag right now. My wife got her limit on the banks of our local Sam's Club. o_O
So I've been in process all day, and doing the smoking this evening. :)
After it's all done, I like to brush it with Lemon juice, dust with dried Dill Weed, and vacuum bag it for use later and freeze it.
Then I Sous Vide it, or boil in bag then make Salmon Dip with it. By making dip, I get to enjoy it for days on crackers.
Smoked Cheese, crackers, and some Salmon Dip. With your favorite beverages. :D


----------



## link (Apr 7, 2018)

I will be giving it a try, my holdup is I am the only one that will eat fish in my family. Not really a problem more for me. I am very familiar with Bear's Step by Steps and have used may of them.

Thanks for the info. I will be watching for pics of your salmon.
Link


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 8, 2018)

link said:


> I will be giving it a try, my holdup is I am the only one that will eat fish in my family. Not really a problem more for me. I am very familiar with Bear's Step by Steps and have used may of them.
> 
> Thanks for the info. I will be watching for pics of your salmon.
> Link



I'm the only fish eater here, too.
I like my 'Plastic Salmon', individually frozen and packaged Salmon pieces.
Great for us solo fish lovers.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2018)

Well the cheese looks good so far!
How did it turn out?
Al


----------



## biaviian (Apr 8, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Let me know how the Mont. Jack. comes out. I'm going to do some tomorrow. Both regular. And Jalapeno jack. Interested in your smoke time.


In my experience, the hot pepper cheese gets hotter after it is smoked.  I LOVE smoked Montera Jack but the smoke overpowers the cheese if you aren't careful.


----------



## link (Apr 8, 2018)

Here it is all packaged up.
Al, it came out pretty tasty. I took a small slice off of each and it was good. Not to smokey, as menyioned 2 hours is my preference so i usually know what to expext. I see a lot of smoked cheese grits with homemade bacon in my future.

Thanks for looking.
Link


----------



## Steve H (Apr 8, 2018)

biaviian said:


> In my experience, the hot pepper cheese gets hotter after it is smoked.  I LOVE smoked Montera Jack but the smoke overpowers the cheese if you aren't careful.



I'm going to go 3 hours with light smoke. That seems to be the magic number with my other smokes


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 8, 2018)

I like your little Stonehenge setup!

Is that a Primo Ceramic Egg?

John


----------



## link (Apr 8, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> I like your little Stonehenge setup!
> 
> Is that a Primo Ceramic Egg?
> 
> John


John, I am not sure of the actual brand it is a Snap On stainless steel cart with the ceramic egg in it. Picked it up for like 100 dollars or less if I remember correctly. Works pretty good for cold smoking cheese.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 9, 2018)

Cheese looks great!

Never used Red wine apple pellets but sounds like it would be amazing with cheese. Thanks for the tip will have to try that on my next cheese smoke.


----------



## sauced (Apr 16, 2018)

Looks real good!! Have you tried the Horseradish Cheddar cheese? Get some and smoke it, it will become a regular cheese in your smoker!!


----------



## link (Apr 16, 2018)

sauced said:


> Looks real good!! Have you tried the Horseradish Cheddar cheese? Get some and smoke it, it will become a regular cheese in your smoker!!



No, but that sounds really good. I will have to look for some. Thanks for the suggestion.
Link


----------



## biaviian (Apr 16, 2018)

sauced said:


> Looks real good!! Have you tried the Horseradish Cheddar cheese? Get some and smoke it, it will become a regular cheese in your smoker!!



I have smoked it but the cheese was a very mild white cheddar so the horseradish shines.  I do a block and slice it for sandwiches.


----------



## ncsmokeandgrill (Apr 16, 2018)

Very nice!! I make my own cheese and am planning to smoke a Black Peppercorn Gouda using an A-Maze-N tube very soon. Smoked cheeses are awesome. Enjoy!!


----------

